
Daily sketching in 2016 - thesystemis
https://medium.com/@zachlieberman/daily-sketches-2016-28586d8f008e#.eo14g9nw2
======
thesystemis
this is a write up of a year of doing code based sketches -- last year I
started to do a sketch per day here:

[https://www.instagram.com/zach.lieberman/](https://www.instagram.com/zach.lieberman/)

I am happy to answer any questions about this if it's helpful

